# IAB - IAB Holdings



## System (11 July 2013)

Inabox is a non-carrier telecommunications wholesale aggregator providing Retail Service Providers (RSPs) with telecommunications products – voice, mobile, data – and back-office services including customer support, billing and provisioning. Inabox manages the purchasing relationships with major carriers, including Telstra, Optus, AAPT and NBNCo and the RSP resells to the consumer. Post-IPO Inabox will service over 200 RSPs through-out Australia. 

http://www.inaboxgroup.com.au


----------



## finnsk (7 January 2015)

Have just received an allotment of 9 share anybody else received any and why I have no idea why I got them


----------



## coolcup (7 January 2015)

finnsk said:


> Have just received an allotment of 9 share anybody else received any and why I have no idea why I got them




Just had a look on their website and it appears they recently acquired a company called Annitel which involved a scrip component. Did you own any Annitel shares? If so, you might have received Inabox shares as part of the acquisition of Annitel.


----------



## finnsk (7 January 2015)

Thanks sound likes that's what happened 
Will have a look


----------



## greggles (8 October 2018)

Inabox Group to sell all its operating subsidiaries to MNF Group for up to $33.5m in cash with a total cash distribution to shareholders potentially in excess of 80c per share.


> Inabox Group Limited (ASX: IAB) (Inabox or the Company) is pleased to announce that it has entered into  a binding sale agreement (Sale Agreement or Transaction) to sell its telecommunications and enablement services business (Indirect Business), via a sale of all of the shares in its operating subsidiaries, to MNF Group Limited (ASX: MNF) (MNF Group).
> 
> Under the Sale Agreement, the maximum consideration payable to Inabox is $33.5 m (on a debt-free basis), comprised of $28.0m payable in cash upon completion, escrow amounts of $2.5m in aggregate payable in cash by 30 June 2019 and an earn out  comprising three tranches and providing up to $3m in aggregate, the first tranche payable in cash on 31 March 2019 and the second and third tranches payable in cash on 30 June 2019 (Earn Out).
> 
> The  Transaction will require the approval of Inabox’s shareholders at a general meeting expected to be held in November 2018.




IAB up 42% to 71c today following the news.


----------



## System (9 January 2019)

On January 9th, 2019, Inabox Group Limited changed its name to IAB Holdings Limited.


----------



## System (9 September 2019)

On September 6th, 2019, IAB Holdings Limited (IAB) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove IAB from the Official List.


----------

